# F1 Pundamilia nyererei Makobe Island



## NLaferriere (Jan 15, 2015)

I picked up 13 juveniles a couple weeks ago. Four are larger than the rest so I moved them to a separate tank. The larger ones are about 2-2.5" and the smaller ones are 1.5".

I finally got around to taking a couple photos of the largest which is presumably male although he's not showing any colour yet. He did square off with the male Labidochromis caeruleus "Ruarwe" briefly and flash some of the dark markings but then he quickly went back to begging for food. Didn't get a very good pic of him when he was mad.

Here's a couple pics of the largest male. Just a hint of red so far.


















Will post updated photos of the colour progression.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Are you sure that is a male? Based solely on the picture I would have thought this is a female.
Tiny egg spots, a yellowish anal fin and it should be showing a lot more color at 2 to 2.5"

Kevin


----------



## NLaferriere (Jan 15, 2015)

Could be. I've heard females will take on mild male coloration if there's no male present. I have the smaller ones growing out to catch up in size so I'm hoping one develops some colour so I know I have at least one male. I've never kept Pundamilia before so could very well be.

The fish in the photo is the only one with egg spots and isn't fat with eggs like the other larger one. But when I vented them they all had the same look to them. So I guess time will tell.


----------



## NLaferriere (Jan 15, 2015)

Update:

I added a male Haplochromis sp. 35 "Tomato" to help spark things up a bit. Three of the four Pundamilia nyererei I have in the tank are gravid with eggs, and the largest one has been more aggressive since the new addition. I'm still not convinced it's a male but I'm on the fence a little more.


















I'll try to get a shot of the for sure female Punds for comparison sakes.

Things that could point to it being a male afterall. 
-Larger than the other three
-The only one sporting egg spots, despite them being small spots with no dark halos. 
-Head/forehead is shaped slightly differently
-Only one sporting hints of colour
-Dorsal is starting to show some orange iridescence towards the front.

I guess time will tell.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi this is a female.
xris


----------

